# Re: OVER 40 and IVF



## Sandypants (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi there

I am 41 now, never had a baby of my own. My husband has two children 12/10 and as such the NHS would not allow me to have even one session of IVF when I was 38. Following a period of redundancy, my husband and myself were not in a position to pay for almost £7000 we would need for just one ICSI attempt at IVF so the years have rolled on and I'm now approaching my 42nd birthday in June fast and still no chance of being able to do IVF. I don't know if I would be the right person to discuss this with but I'd be very happy to if you would like me to.

Best wishes

Emma


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome Emma,
You are young compared to me and a few other ladies.
We post on the 50 plus site (which is in the 40's thread)  

Alot of us go or are going to clinics abroad as the prices are much cheaper!
Check out the dogus clinic under International Cyprus thread.
Pluse the board of 40 plus women!
there are many that are having or have had treatment abroad and have babies to prove it  
you are not alone.
Love,
Morganna xxx.


----------



## Sandypants (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello Morganna

Well, I really hope you have success this year, it sounds very exciting. I hope you get what you want.

I am all aged out to be honest. I feel like it just won't happen and I cant shake that feeling anymore as it's been so long. My hubby had a vasectomy reversal and with my age/quality have been infertile for 4 years solid. It's awful but we try to stay happy.

Best wishes

Em X


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

Ah Emma -
where there is hope?
there is a way!!
if you get on the board of women who are in their forties and read their posts, you will see very quickly that you are not alone -
you will receive tons of suggestions and support there!
give it a try! this is a great forum and loads of women get pregnant against many odds -
i am 55, never had bio children, and have tried in the past - two unsuccessful reversals for husband, IUI, IVF with donor eggs. Then husband passed. Now nearly 3 years after he has gone, i am going for it!
we have ONE life,
we must live it -
Keep the faith, and talk things out, ask questions.................
we are all here to help.
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## Bluebubble (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Sandypants,

Dont give up hope, Im 41 and have just had my first ICSI treatment in Norway (which was less than half the price here) and I am six weeks pregnant. Ok so I still have a long way to go but its worked so far. 

I too have no children so please dont give up hope, if you are interested in the clinic in Norway, check out the Scandinavian board and good luck, you just have to be positive  

xxx


----------



## Shell15 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Sandypants,

Im only 39 but will be 40 in May.  I have had both my cycles at the Hewitt Centre but unfortunately both failed.  I am about to start my third next week.  I have decided to have my third cycle with them because although I got 2 BFNs there care was excellent throughout and they did there best but it has just been me that has rejected the embryos.  Third time lucky hopefully.  We have now paid them almost £18,000.  Which consultant are you under?  Have you had blood tests done?

if you want to ask anything about the Hewitt centre ask away.

Michelle


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi sandy pants

I'm the same age as you, 41, with no children either. Don't give up as there are lots of options out there!

I'm in the middle of my third ivf/icsi cycle at the lister in London which is very expensive.  If we have to go for another cycle I will consider going abroad , as lots of the ladies say success rates seem to be good and it is cheaper! 

Bluebibble. Where abouts did you go in Norway, have heard from someone else Norway is good to go to as well!?


----------



## Bluebubble (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Louise 

We went to klinikk hausken in Norway, if you google it you can enter their website.

We fly from Stanstead with Ryanair and the flight only takes 1 1/2 hours, they have been amazing and so efficient.

Check out the Scandinavian forum and read through the posts and you will get a feel for the place.

I think I paid approx £2,800 for ICSI treatment, you then have to factor hotel and flights but the clinic has specail deals with the hotels.

Xxx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Sandy   You are never too old   I went to ProcreaTec in Madrid & they were great. I got lucky first time, at 47, and my little bundle is feeding as I type   DE success rates are around 60% or even higher, Plus you get a holiday at the same time  
Good luck  
xx


----------

